# How Long



## Happy Hooker (Jan 18, 2010)

I placed and order from Nirvanda on Dec 14,09 I was emailed a order # and on Dec. 18  I received a tracking # and a notice that this order had gone to overseas postal service for delivery to Canada .Well it is Jan 18 and nothinghad arrived yet is this normal for this type of order or has something happeded ? I am getting somewhat concerned because my schedule time to plant is running out and it not giving me much time to shop else where .


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

seems like a long wait to me, have you tried contacting Nirvana to see if they have heard anything?

I don't know about Canada, but if a package is seized in the mail here, they send you a letter stateing that it has been confinscated...but if I remember right it is not illegal in Cananda to have seeds, just can't germinate them...so I don't know what could be holding them up.  I would contact Nirvana.

Can I ask why you didn't just buy seeds right there in Canada?  We used to make trips up there, just to stock up on seeds.  At the time it felt safer to just make the trip...lol it also gave me and my buddy a chance to get away from the wives for a few days...lol...party!


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't contacted then yet I didn't want to seem inpatient but think I will in the next few days. I couldn't find the strain of seeds on the websites here in Canada if I have to reorder it will be from a shop in Canada.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

The only thing I know about Canada Mail is that it is slow.

I could swim there faster then what they can get they mail there (or so it seems)


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

Let us know when you contact them and how the responce it..please.  I am thinking of ordering from Nirvana, but not if it takes a month to get the seeds.

thank you and good luck.....


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 18, 2010)

I will say that the same day I ordered seeds from Toronto and it only took days to get them. The information you have to give to contact nirvana i not so sure I am willing to forward to them . I am not alarmed yet or trying to put this place down because it looks like they have done there part . I was giving a tracking # like I said b4 and it says it has gone to the overseas postal service , seeing there coming to Canada they might be coming by dog sled  .

PS: I will say next time I will be ordering in Canada .


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

Well if the problem is the Canadian Postal System ordering from within Canada is not gonna change anything. Your beans will still be arriving by using the same Postal Service that you are having problems with.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 18, 2010)

I have ordered a few times from nirvana. It always takes longer than Attitude or dope seeds, but they have always arrived. I've heard others from canada say that their seeds from europe took a long time.

Contact them, I've always had a good experience with their customer service.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Hooker, i also ordered seeds from nirvana back in december. i placed my order right before x-mass and recieved my seeds 11 days later. i live in the US though. so far nirvana has been good to me. is it possible that your seeds are caught up in cutoms? Good luck and i hope you get your seeds.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 19, 2010)

mine shows the exact same message, but i ordered Jan 10, i will let you know when i get mine.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have ordered from Canada several times, and it has never taken more than 2 weeks.  That is me sending a money order from the states, and them filling and sending me back...2 weeks total


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 20, 2010)

I have left them a message if I haven't heard from them or received my order I think I will reorder more on the weekend. It's I just hate these kind of deals that takes money out of my pocket for nothing but I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2010)

mine came today from nirvana


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 22, 2010)

I have had nothing but success with NIrvana... weird that it is taking so long... Keep us posted..


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 23, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> mine came today from nirvana



When did you order them ?? My order might have got lost in the mail I have until the first of Feb.then I better find some in a hurry I just hope my friends come threw again .


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jan 10.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I have give up on this order . I ordered today here in Canada and with a promise these seeds can be in the soil b4 sunset Friday night . We will see.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I contacted them and got a real nice reply back  saying how surprised but disappointed they were. They felt my order was lost in the postal service the same as I feel and they were going to send these seeds again. 2 days later I have a notice that they were charged to my visa {{again}} I usually avoid a dog after it bights me once. Never again !!


----------



## Happy Hooker (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Well I contacted them and got a real nice reply back  saying how surprised but disappointed they were. They felt my order was lost in the postal service the same as I feel and they were going to send these seeds again. 2 days later I have a notice that they were charged to my visa {{again}} I usually avoid a dog after it bights me once. Never again !!



Still waiting what a ******* bunch .


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

so you were charged 2 times for seeds you have not recieved?


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it just me or what? Something about someone called "Happy Hooker" asking "How Long?" makes me freeze up. OMG! :hubba:


----------



## Happy Hooker (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes I was charged twice. When I contacted them about my first order they seemed to be shocked that I never received them . At this time there was no mention of another order or any second charges a few days later I get a notice that the second order had been charged to my visa if I had of known I would of never agreed to any second order at all .


----------



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

.....bogus.....im sick of bad customer service and hearing about people getting ripped off......


----------



## Happy Hooker (Mar 4, 2010)

Still waiting .


----------

